# Ideen zur Abschlussarbeit



## chuvak (1. Okt 2011)

Ich studiere Softwareentwicklung im 3. Jahr und muss in 2 Wochen einen Vorschlag für meine Bachelorarbeit einreichen.
Kennt jemand eine Seite, wo einige Beispiele (ich meine nichts Fertiges zum Download, sondern nur Anregungen) aufgelistet sind, um mich inspirieren zu lassen?
Ich möchte hauptsächlich Java benutzen, evtl. von einer Website (PHP/MySQL) unterstützt.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## XHelp (1. Okt 2011)

Hier im Forum gibt es schon jede Menge solcher Thread. Den Umfang von den Ideen kannst du dann an die Bachelorarbeit anpassen.
Hast du denn selber überhaupt keine Vorstellung? Ich meine irgendein Themengebiet wird dich doch bestimmt besondern interessieren.


----------



## Fab1 (2. Okt 2011)

Hi chuvak,


hier wären ein paar Ideen, allerdings weis ich nicht, ob solche vom Umfang und Schwierigkeitsgrad für eine Bachelor Arbeit ausreichen. Aber siehe selbst 

Projektideen Sammelthread


----------

